
Gravitational Waves Keep Rolling Past Earth - digital55
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/05/gravitational-waves-black-holes-neutron-stars/588730/
======
stcredzero
Can we use this new gravitational wave information to work up the probability
that such an event will occur nearby in the next N years?

